# S4 Mini oder normales S3?



## lex23 (23. November 2013)

Hallo PCGH Community,

wieder einmal möchte ich mich vor einer größeren Elektronik-Anschaffung an euch wenden.


Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob ich ein normales S3 oder das S4 Mini kaufen soll. (beide gleicher Preis, LTE egal)

Ich benutze momentan ein Galaxy Ace und der kleine interne Speicher + nicht wirklich funktionierendes Transferieren auf die SD Card ist die Hölle auf Erden. 
Deswegen schreckt mich auch der kleinere Speicher des S4 Mini ab. (effektiv 5Gig gegen 11Gig)


Was meint ihr? Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## jamie (23. November 2013)

Ich würde zum S4 Mini greifen, da es doch noch einen Tick kleiner ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe..
Außerdem ist es neuer, d.h. tendenziell bekommst du längert Updates - Samsung ist da immer ein Bissel knauserig.


----------



## SaPass (23. November 2013)

Ich würde das S3 kaufen. Mir fällt gerade kein gutes Argument für das S4 mini ein. Das S3 bekommt demnächst ein Update auf Android 4.3 und ist somit von der Software-Seite wieder aktuell. Samsung hat auch angekündigt, dass das S3 auch noch Android 4.4 verpasst bekommt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. November 2013)

S3 hat mit der Ladebuchse ziemliche Probleme , ein Regentropfen und das Teil geht nichtmehr . Würde zum S4 mini greifen.


----------



## lex23 (23. November 2013)

Danke für die schnellen und netten Antworten 

Fassen bisher auch so in etwa meine Argumente zusammen. S4 mini - kompakter für die Hosentasche, schicker, aktueller , S3 - Quadcore, größerer Bildschirm, mehr Speicher.

Das Problem mit der Ladebuchse habe ich bisher noch nie gehört, ist da wirklich was dran?


Ansonsten tendiere ich im Moment tatsächlich zum S3, hoffe dabei allerdings, dass sich meine Hände an die Größe gewöhnen. 
Beim Test im Media Markt war die Größe in einer Hand sehr ungewohnt, allerdings war da auch noch etwas störende Sicherheitstechnik angebracht.


----------



## SaPass (24. November 2013)

lex23 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Ladebuchse habe ich bisher noch nie gehört, ist da wirklich was dran?


Ich besitze ein S3 und habe bis eben noch nichts davon gehört. Ich habe es geschafft, mit dem Fuß das Ladekabel zu erwischen und habe letztendlich mit dem Kabel rohe Gewalt auf die Buchse ausgeübt --> Kabel sitzt etwas lockerer, aber es lädt immer noch vollkommen problemlos und ohne Wackelkontakt. Ich würde die Buchse als stabil bezeichnen.



lex23 schrieb:


> Ansonsten tendiere ich im Moment tatsächlich zum S3, hoffe dabei allerdings, dass sich meine Hände an die Größe gewöhnen.
> Beim Test im Media Markt war die Größe in einer Hand sehr ungewohnt, allerdings war da auch noch etwas störende Sicherheitstechnik angebracht.


 Ich habe mich schnell daran gewöhnt. Beim Tippen macht sich der größere Bildschirm besser. Der obere Bereich wird etwas schlechter erreichbar sein, aber meiner Meinung überwiegen die Vorteile eines größeren Bildschirms.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2013)

Vom der S3 der Akku ist mega schlecht! Nach Monaten verliert der einfach seine Leistung und geht leer wie nichts. Ich habe extra 2 Akkus gebraucht um einen TAG ZU ÜBERSTEHEN. Und nein das war nicht nur bei mir so! JEDER WIRKLICH Jeder meiner Freunde hatte ein S3 15-20 Leute und zu 80% Bei jedem war der Akku kaputt ging in Minuten leer kein scheiß


----------



## SaPass (24. November 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Vom der S3 der Akku ist mega schlecht! Nach Monaten verliert der einfach seine Leistung und geht leer wie nichts. Ich habe extra 2 Akkus gebraucht um einen TAG ZU ÜBERSTEHEN. Und nein das war nicht nur bei mir so! JEDER WIRKLICH Jeder meiner Freunde hatte ein S3 15-20 Leute und zu 80% Bei jedem war der Akku kaputt ging in Minuten leer kein scheiß


 Das Problem lässt sich mit 10€ umgehen. Ich benutze einen anderen Akku, ohne NFC dafür mit mehr Kapazität. Ich komme damit absolut problemlos über den Tag. Der orginal-Akku ist echt nicht so toll. Der hat bei mir nach 10 Monaten nachgelassen.


----------



## lex23 (24. November 2013)

Eure Kommentare haben es doch tatsächlich geschafft mich noch unsicherer werden zu lassen.

Zum Thema kleiner Speicher auf S4 Mini... Größere Apps/Spiele (z.B. Gta 3, Vice City, etc.) auf SD Card auslagern funktioniert wohl wieder nur mit Root und einhergehendem Garantieverlust oder?


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. November 2013)

Ich würd mir das S3 holen..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2013)

@SaPass  Sowas sollte ja aber bei einem Alten High end Handy nicht passieren oder? Und das S4 wird genau so sein das sag ich dir lieber TE. Da hat sich zu 100% nichts geändert


----------



## SaPass (24. November 2013)

lex23 schrieb:


> Zum Thema kleiner Speicher auf S4 Mini... Größere Apps/Spiele (z.B. Gta 3, Vice City, etc.) auf SD Card auslagern funktioniert wohl wieder nur mit Root und einhergehendem Garantieverlust oder?


Falls noch nicht geschehen, wird dies per Update nachgereicht. Beim S3 auch.


----------



## lex23 (24. November 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht geschehen, wird dies per Update nachgereicht. Beim S3 auch.


 
Dann spricht eigentlich auch nichts gegen das S4 Mini, bis auf die Rumfuchserei als Anfänger. Letztendlich wärs das kompaktere, modernere Handy.

Werd mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und dann ne Bestellung aufgeben.

Danke für alle Antworten, bin weiterhin für jeden Input dankbar


----------



## SaPass (24. November 2013)

Ich versuche mich mal an einer kurzen Zusammenfassung:

Das S4 mini:
- kleiner
- technisch moderner
- Android 4.3 Update angekündigt

Für das S3 spricht:
- der größere Bildschirm
- leistungsfähigere Hardware (nur bei sehr aufwendigen Spielen interessant)
- Android 4.3 und 4.4 Update angekündigt
- Speicherplat


----------



## lex23 (24. November 2013)

Nicht einfach oder? Oder doch?^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. November 2013)

Schau dir mal das MotoG 16GB für 200€ an.
 Da hast wenigsten keine hässliche Herstelleroberfläche sondern pures Android.


----------



## SaPass (24. November 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das MotoG 16GB für 200€ an.
> Da hast wenigsten keine hässliche Herstelleroberfläche sondern pures Android.


 Der TES hat ausdrücklich nach dem S3 und S4 mini gefragt. Pures Android wäre für mich kein Kaufgrund. Ich sehe da schlichtweg keinen Vorteil. Wenn einem der Launcher nicht passt, kann man sich da einen neuen installieren.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. November 2013)

Ich schlag es im trotzdem vor ob es dir passt oder nicht.
Ich setzt sogar noch eins drauf das Nexus4
http://geizhals.at/de/google-nexus-4-16gb-schwarz-a859912.html
 4.3 schon drauf und 4.4 ist am ausrollen...

 Ach ja MotoG kommt mit 4.3 und 4.4 soll im Jan kommen.


----------



## jamie (24. November 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Der TES hat ausdrücklich nach dem S3 und S4 mini gefragt. Pures Android wäre für mich kein Kaufgrund. Ich sehe da schlichtweg keinen Vorteil. Wenn einem der Launcher nicht passt, kann man sich da einen neuen installieren.


 
Ich sehe auch kein Problem darin, Alternativen aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Zakuma (24. November 2013)

Kommt ein Nexus 4 nicht in Frage? 

Und wo wurde von Samsung bestätigt das die 4.4 auf das S3 bringen ist mir ja ganz neu. 

Oder wie sieht es mit Huawei aus? Haben auch Top P/L


----------



## lex23 (24. November 2013)

Grüß euch, danke für die Antworten. Andere Hersteller vorschlagen ist natürlich kein Problem, aber ich glaube es wird doch eins der beiden Samsung.

Beim Nexus 4 sind die Kamera und der fehlende Zusatzspeicher schon mal NoGos.
Huawei hab ich auch große Bedenken, die Tests überzeugen mich nicht. (z.B. P6 mit Bugs etc.)
Motorola Handys hatte ich in diesem Leben schon genug.


----------



## lex23 (26. November 2013)

Nachdem ich nun 2 Tage testweise mit dem S3 rumgelaufen bin, hab ich mir heute das S4 Mini bestellt. Ist einfach nicht son Teller.

Wenn mir das mit dem kleinen Speicher aber zu sehr auf den Senkel geht, wirds doch das S3. 

Danke für alle Beiträge


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2013)

lex23 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun 2 Tage testweise mit dem S3 rumgelaufen bin, hab ich mir heute das S4 Mini bestellt. Ist einfach nicht son Teller.
> 
> Wenn mir das mit dem kleinen Speicher aber zu sehr auf den Senkel geht, wirds doch das S3.


----------



## ollivetti (26. November 2013)

Gibts dafür nicht mini SD-karten?  32gb kosten nicht die Welt.  
Oder hab ich was übersehen beim mini? Liebäugel selber damit das zu holen

Greetz


----------



## lex23 (27. November 2013)

ollivetti schrieb:


> Gibts dafür nicht mini SD-karten?  32gb kosten nicht die Welt.
> Oder hab ich was übersehen beim mini? Liebäugel selber damit das zu holen
> 
> Greetz


 
Ich hab mit meinem alten Galaxy Ace die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht so einfach ist Apps auf die SD-Karte zu schieben. Bin aber auch ein ziemlicher Android Noob 

Werd mal testen, in wieweit beim S4mini die Funktion ohne Rooten (Garantieverlust) verfügbar ist...

Für normale Apps sollten die 5GB Effektivspeicher normalerweise sowieso bei Weitem reichen, aber als Student will man halt ein paar Spiele für langweilige Vorlesungen am Start haben...


----------

